# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  The 3D Printer Flowchart

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printers are now widely available -- so widely, in fact, that picking the right one can be very tricky for first-time buyers. Reddit user 'SkateGuy2000' has come to the rescue, after a fashion. He compiled a pretty large flowchart to help readers figure out which 3D printer is best for them. While hundreds of 3D printers are available on the market, about 30 of them are included on this selection chart. Starting with the choice for what a user wants most out of their 3D printer -- like portability or big build volume -- they can follow the arrows through a few options to find a recommendation. This sort of flowchart could be pretty handy for users new to 3D printing, presenting a nice jumping board for further research. Check it out in the full article: http://3dprint.com/34667/flowchart-3d-printer/


Below is SkateGuy2000's flowchart:

----------


## curious aardvark

well given that the flashforge doesn't come up under dual extruders. I'd have to say there's work to be done. 

It'd make more sense to have the end points be a category rather than a specific printer. That way you could list numerous printers under the same category, and add new ones and the flow chart wouldn't be out of date 3 days after it was written :-) 
_(I'm working on the premise that every 3 days another 3d printer and 3d printer company is announced.)_

----------


## Mjolinor

I fell at the first hurdle. 

No entry point for hackabliity.  :Frown:

----------


## CrystalSundara

Nice job categorizing the printers multitude of printers out there. I would personally strongly advocate for Makerfarm kits over the Rigidbot options - more included features for a lower price and bigger build volume options plus excellent support by the owner.

----------


## old man emu

> I'd have to say there's work to be done. It'd make more sense to have the end points be a category rather than a specific printer. That way you could list numerous printers under the same category, and add new ones and the flow chart wouldn't be out of date 3 days after it was written :-)


That's right. It would at least direct the enquirer to the various types of printer, but then we'd be getting posts along the lines " I've used the flowchart and decided I wanted a printer in the ### category, but there are so many. Which one is the best?"

As for the answer to the question, "Which is the best printer?", the only correct answer is, "It doesn't exist and never will, because printer evolution* is continuous. If you want to get a printer right now, you have to choose the printer that is most effective for your needs." This flow chart provides the right questions to aid that decision.

OME

* Do 3D Printers "evolve", or are they the result of "Intelligent Design"   http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...ligent-design/

----------


## -willy-

It figured out correctly that of which my research had already told me what I wanted to get for my first printer.  Yet I would rather do it through research that a flow chart.  
As charts can be modified to make it reliant of telling people the wron info based purely on sales.

----------

